# bigger master cylinder to CORRADO KR



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

I installed 312mm (tt) but my master cylinder is 22mm
can i install 25mm or ??
do i need to change the booster ?
thanks a lot


----------



## jetta86GLI (Apr 2, 2012)

no you don't need you change the booster the 25.4 mm Audi MC will fit !!
left 22mm , right 25 mm Master Cylinder


----------

